# Edge ding/base protrusion. If it fixable?



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

post a pic


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> post a pic


He has two pics posted. Maybe not showing up on your browser? 

To the OP: wish I could be of any help, but repairs past p-tex or epoxy is beyond my skill level!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You're going to have to cut the base out, hit that with a hammer, then hit it with an awl and hammer, then fill with epoxy, then ptex. If that is beyond your scope of ability, send it to a shop.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You're going to have to cut the base out, hit that with a hammer, then hit it with an awl and hammer, then fill with epoxy, then ptex. If that is beyond your scope of ability, send it to a shop.


Do you think it's likely to be weaker there if you pull the edge back out away from the base out versus leaving it?


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

definitely potential to crack the edge if you don't know what you're doing. I second take it to a shop.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

...Or you could just ride it if you didn't even realize there was anything wrong until you did a routine check


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

I would definitely take to a shop to fix. I did a similar fix on my sons board after he dinged it trying to hit a rail first time. but it looks like you hit a lot harder and did more damage to edge and to wood core., if not done right and filled so the edge stays out, you will continue to have issues


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ridinbend said:


> Do you think it's likely to be weaker there if you pull the edge back out away from the base out versus leaving it?


That depends on how well you fix it. I've had ones on decks I've done for friends that you can't even notice that I fixed it and they're riding it as a daily board 5 years later. Then I've seen ones I repair blow out the next day. A lot of it comes down to rider use and abuse.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

Dings like that will never be repairable to like-new, but you can get them so they have little to no impact on your riding at all and simply be left as a cosmetic blemish.

You need to remove a chunk of your side-wall around the ding with a dremel tool. Then heat up the base/metal edge with either a heat-gun or a hair dryer (if you have one that gets that hot). Be careful to keep a constant eye on the base because obviously it will have a different melting point than the metal edge. When sufficiently warm the base will be somewhat pliable - enough so that it you will be able to put something solid (piece of flat metal) onto it with a clamp so it cools somewhat flat. At the same time, you need to carefully get a pair of pliers/vice grips and bend the edge back as close to it's original position as you can. Clamp this all down making sure you protect both the base and top-sheet with something to prevent further damage by the clamp. 

Now you will have a hole in the sidewall so before you put full pressure on the clamp fill the sidewall with the appropriate grade epoxy. Don't worry this doesn't have to be perfect as you can trim any left-over with the dremel later.

If there is a gap between the edge and the base, fill that with p-tex and you're pretty much done. You can repaint the sidewall so it blends in with the original and you'll have a decent patch which will likely not effect the ride but will obviously be visible but at least you're riding again!

I've done this two times, the first time the epoxy plug (if you will) popped out because I used a poor grade and it was about -25 Celcius. I just cleaned the damaged area with a dremel, re-applied the epoxy with a better product, painted over it with a good quality outdoor-grade paint and it was fine. The second time I did it the plug is still in the board (has been ridden dozens of times in all conditions/weather and I couldn't be happier).

Good luck.


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You're going to have to cut the base out, hit that with a hammer, then hit it with an awl and hammer, then fill with epoxy, then ptex. If that is beyond your scope of ability, send it to a shop.


Agreed. I had a shop fix a Burton Bullet for me that was much worse than that. It wasn't beautiful but it worked like a charm.


----------



## Devilbird (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks all! Took it into a shop today because I don't trust myself to start cutting up my board myself, estimated at $30 to repair which seemed reasonable. Only thing left is to see how pretty the fix is and if it holds up.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

30 bucks is super cheap. I used to charge 50 if I felt I could do it in an hour or two.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Devilbird said:


> Thanks all! Took it into a shop today because I don't trust myself to start cutting up my board myself, estimated at $30 to repair which seemed reasonable. Only thing left is to see how pretty the fix is and if it holds up.


Be happy if you get a rideable board back that you get 10-20 more days from. I'd probably just clamp it back straight, use it for a couple if days after ordering a new board and toss this one in the rock board pile when the new one showed up....


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

argo, you'd get a new board because of that? seriously?

a good service shop would fix that pretty easy. i cracked an edge 2 seasons ago and repaired it, put another 50+ days on it last season. other parts of the board were getting pretty beat up so now i've retired it but the original job i did on the edge held up fine..


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Unless the board was like a week old, yeah. I Am always looking for an excuse to get a new board


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Fair enough


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Devilbird said:


> Not really sure what I did but was looking over my board before going out tomorrow and notice the following. How would I go about fixing this? Or is it not fixable? I'm inexperienced with anything other than a standard gouge so just completely at a loss here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, what the fuck is up with Never summer boards denting so easy?

I have like 5, all with that exact dent.

None of my other boards are getting those dents. 
Not a single board, other than almost every Never Summer deck I have.

I like em & all but, is there cotton candy in there or what?



I debating trying to fix them or just cutting off the bulge on the base & p-tex'n it.

??


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Heaven forbid someone say somethin' about the all powerful NS.

Sure got quite:deserted:


TT


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

which is why you need to buy a rome board next time


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

timmytard said:


> Heaven forbid someone say somethin' about the all powerful NS.
> 
> Sure got quite:deserted:
> 
> ...


i've got 3 i've rode the dog-piss out of and they don't show anything. have other boards that are objectively not as durable.


----------

